# What is required to send and receive email from VPS



## vpsali (Jul 29, 2017)

I am planning to get an unmanaged VPS. My question is what is required to send and receive email by my site which will be hosted on that VPS?

Suppose I have a domain www.vpsboard.com which I got from some domain provider. I am hosting this domain on VPS which I got from company A.

I assume I will have to install and configure mail server (looking for some good free mail server software) on my VPS to send receive email correct? Is there anything else required for e.g. buying service from some provider to relay emails or something!?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 31, 2017)

Honestly, the easiest route here is just using a service like AmazonSES. You can send out ~50k+ emails a month for just a few bucks.

If you'd rather host your own, postfix is pretty simple to configure. If you're wanting to handle incoming mail as well, dovecot is my choice. Requires some CLI knowledge and getting your hands dirty rather than letting a panel do it all for you, but there's no better way to learn.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 31, 2017)

Another thing to keep in mind - if you want to host your own mailserver _and_ you're worried about reliability, be careful about which VPS provider you go with. It's not uncommon for providers to have large blocks of IP space blacklisted due to more abusive users, and even if you choose a host that doesn't permit spam/etc you can still end up a victim of your neighbor's abuse until the host cleans things up.


----------



## coreyman (Jul 31, 2017)

I found this tutorial real helpful when starting out configuring my own mail stack - https://www.digitalocean.com/commun...-using-postfix-dovecot-mysql-and-spamassassin


----------



## raj (Aug 1, 2017)

Nice tutorial from a local member....

https://vpsboard.com/threads/running-your-own-mail-server.1506/


----------



## TierNet (Aug 1, 2017)

Exim is also a good option for a mail server. Additionally, you can go for Mailchannels if you intend to send bulk mail without getting blacklisted.


----------



## graeme (Aug 2, 2017)

If it is only for email sent by the site, try a transactional email service like Postmark. Stick to the TOS if you use one though, they are not general purpose SMTP servers.


----------



## rocket (Aug 3, 2017)

I wouldn't bother self hosting your email to be honest, way too much hassle. Say you mess a config up but don't realise it breaking the mail server, now you are going to receive no mail for any domain that you have hosted. Same with sending, it's very hard to get a consistent way of getting into inboxes from all the different providers without a lot of work.

Personally I host my mail with MXroute, it's pretty cheap (go check LET for some of Jarlands offers) and is managed very well. They use a couple different services to make sure no spammers will cause your mail to be blocked.

You can connect things such as WordPress or forum software to the MXroute account by using SMTP.

It's up to you in the end, managing a mail server can be a lot of work.


----------



## stephon (Dec 5, 2017)

As rdns is the part of mail server setup, apart from rdns even need to set up for some text records too.


----------



## RDPproviders (Feb 7, 2018)

The ability to send e-mail alerts is essential for the day to day management of any VPS. For system administrators being able to take advantage of this possibility not only makes things easier, but also provides you with many allies in your combat against thieves or downtime with triggers you can create.
understanding E-mail
message Transfer agent
mail user agent 
Installing mailx
etc


----------



## mellisa (Feb 19, 2018)

Simply install cPanel trial version and create E-mail account as per your requirement and configure E-mail accounts in a outlook to send and received the E-mails,so that you can access E-mails after cPanel trial license expired.

Or you can configure Postfix E-Mail Server with Dovecot to use your VPS as a mail server without cPanel.


----------



## JackThomas (Jul 5, 2018)

I would prefer cPanel and create a email account there.


----------



## Hostfinch (Jul 20, 2018)

Take a cPanel and send emails through that email account.
But check the terms and services of the hosting provider and make sure to set a particular limit for email sending as it may be considered as Spam.


----------



## tarunap (Sep 7, 2018)

To send and receive email from vps we require port 25(smtp) port should be enabled.


----------

